# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Ekonomimiz küçülüyor hükümetimiz seyrediyor

## bozok

*Ekonomimiz küçülüyor, hükümetimiz seyrediyor*


*Osman Ulagay*
*MİLLİYET*
*8 şubat 2009*


Küresel krizin Türkiye ekonomisini fazla etkilemeyeceğini iddia eden Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi (AKP) iktidarının ataleti, Türkiye’yi krizden en fazla etkilenen ülkeler arasına soktu. Uluslararası Para Fonu IMF’nin verilerine göre Türkiye, küresel krizden en olumsuz etkilenen G-20 ülkelerinden biri olduğu halde ekonomiyi canlandırmak için en az çaba harcayan hükümet de Türkiye’de bulunuyor.


*Küçülme şoku*

**

IMF, Türkiye ekonomisinin 2008 yılının son çeyreğinde (bir önceki yılın aynı çeyreğine göre) % 4.8 küçüldüğünü tahmin ediyor. Türkiye böylece ekonomisi 2008’in son çeyreğinde en çok küçülen G-20 ülkesi olurken ardından gelen Güney Kore’de ekonominin % 3.6, Japonya’da da % 3 küçüldüğü tahmin ediliyor. Aynı dönemde ekonomik büyümesini sürdüren G-20 ülkeleri arasında ise üin % 6.8, Hindistan % 5.1, Brezilya % 4.3’lük büyüme oranlarıyla dikkati çekiyor. 

IMF’nin, nisan ayı başında Lond-ra’da yapılacak olan G-20 zirvesine hazırlık niteliğindeki G-20 yetkilileri toplantısı için hazırladığı notta yer alan tahminlere göre, Türkiye ekonomisinin 2008’deki yıllık büyümesi de % 1 olarak gerçekleşecek ve bu rakam, G-20 ülkelerinin ortalaması olan % 3.4’ün çok altında kalacak.


*Yüzde 4 hayal*

IMF’nin 2009 yılı için yaptığı tahmine göre 2009’da dünya ekonomisi % 0.5 büyürken Türkiye ekonomisi % 1.5 küçülecek. Bu tahmin Türkiye’nin 2009 için belirlediği ve bütçesine esas aldığı % 4’lük büyüme hedefinin hayal ürünü olduğunu da bir kez daha kanıtlamış oluyor. 

Tabloda görüldüğü gibi, 2009 yılında Türkiye’den daha fazla küçülmesi beklenen G-20 ekonomileri de var ama bizim gibi ‘Yükselen Pazar’ kategorisinde bulunan üin, Hindistan, Brezilya, Endonezya ve Güney Afrika gibi G-20 ülkelerinde ekonomik büyümenin sürmesi bekleniyor. 

IMF’ye göre Türkiye dışındaki bütün G-20 ülkeleri, krizin olası etkilerini gidermek için ekonomiyi canlandıracak mali önlem paketleri açıkladı.


*ünlem almayan tek ülke* 

G-20 ülkelerinin ağırlıklı ortalaması alındığında, bu mali önlem paketlerinin söz konusu ülkelerin GSYH’sına oranının 2008’de % 0.5’i, 2009’da % 1.4’ü bulacağı tahmin ediliyor. IMF’nin değerlendirmesine göre G-20 ülkeleri arasında önlem paketi açıklamamış olan tek ülke ise Türkiye.



*Küreselleşme oyunu bitiyor mu?*

Dünya ekonomisinin son 25-30 yıldaki gelişimine piyasalaşma ve küreselleşme süreçleri damga vurdu. Reel ekonominin üretim süreçlerini küreselleştirerek büyümesi, üin gibi küresel kapitalizmin oyun alanına geç giren ülkelerin atılım yapmasına ortam hazırlarken, finansın küreselleşmesi ise finans sektörünün görülmemiş bir hızda büyümesine yol açtı. Sınır ötesi sermaye hareketleri, ekonomik gelişmenin ve krizlerin belirleyicisi olmaya başladı. Yeni icat edilen finansal araçlar sistemin yapısını çok karmaşık hale getirirken petrolden buğdaya her ürünün finansal spekülasyon metaı haline gelmesi de kolaylaştı. 

Dünya ekonomisinin 2002-2007 arasında yaşadığı parlak büyümeyi işte bu finans sistemi finanse etti. Amerikalılar bu ortamda üinlilerin tasarrufunu kullanarak tüketimini sürdürebildi. üin, Amerikalılara ve dünyaya ucuz mal satarak dünyanın bir numaralı sanayi gücü haline gelebildi. Türkiye gibi tasarruf açığı veren Yükselen Pazar ülkeleri küresel finans sisteminin sağladığı fonlarla büyümelerini hızlandırdı. Petrolün fiyatı bu sayede 147 dolara kadar tırmandı. Banka yöneticileri bu sayede yüz milyon doların üstünde primler alabildi.


*Finansın çöküşü*

şimdi küresel finans sisteminin bu yükü taşıyamayarak çöküşün eğişine geldiği noktadayız. Kendini küresel boyutta geliştiren finansal sistemin şimdi gelinen kırılma noktasında kendi yaralarını saracak kapasiteye sahip olmadığı görüldü. Sistemi ayakta tutacak küresel kurumlar da olmadığı için, bu görev ulus devletlere düştü. Devletin ekonomiye müdahalesine en fazla karşı çıkılan iki ülkede, ABD ve İngiltere’de hükümetler, devletin olanaklarını, yani vergi mükellefinin sağladığı kaynakları kullanarak banka sistemini ayakta tutmaya çalışıyor.


*Geri kaçan sermaye*

Gelinen noktada, son 25-30 yıla damgasını vuran küresel oyun bozuldu, ulusal kurumlar ve ulusal refleksler, ulusal talepler öne çıkmaya başladı. Küresel kriz korumacılık eğilimini güçlendirdi. Yükselen Pazar ülkelerine akan özel finans kaynakları, grafikte görüldüğü gibi, 2007’ye kadar hızla tırmandıktan sonra aynı hızla geri çekilmeye başladı. 
Bu koşullar altında küresel finans sistemini ayağa kaldırmak ve küresel oyunu yeniden kurmak kolay olmayacak ama küresel oyundan bütünüyle vazgeçmek de kolay değil. Herhalde sancılı bir geçiş dönemi yaşanacak ve bu dönem boyunca dünya ekonomisinde 2003-2007 dönemindeki büyüme hızlarına erişmek mümkün olmayacak.


*Umutlar G-20’de ama...* 



Küresel krizin ulusalcı ve korumacı refleksleri tetikleyerek yarattığı tehlike Davos’taki Dünya Ekonomik Forumu’nda ele alınan konular arasındaydı. 

İngiltere Başbakanı Gordon Brown ve Japonya Başbakanı Taro Aso gibi bazı liderler, korumacılık tehlikesine dikkat çekti. Ancak bir yandan bu söylem sürerken diğer yandan pek çok ülkede hükümetlerin kendi ekonomilerini ayakta tutmak, firmalarını ve işçilerini korumak için önlemler almaya yöneldiği görülüyor.

Nisan başında Lond-ra’da yapılacak olan G-20 zirvesinde, küreselleşmeye darbe vuracak olan korumacı - ulusalcı eğilimlerin önlenmesini amaçlayan önemli kararların alınmasını bekleyenler var. üzellikle ABD’nin yeni başkanı Obama’nın ağırlığını koyması halinde sürdürülebilirliği olan bir küresel düzenin temellerinin atılabileceği umuluyor. Ancak bugünkü tabloya bakarak bu konuda iyimser olmak pek de kolay değil.


...

----------

